# Bestimmung Kurzschlussstrom (Dreipolig, Einpolig)



## Toddy80 (9 November 2007)

Hallo,

beschäftige mich gerade mit der Bestimmung des Kurzschlussstromes für eine Unterverteilung. Allerdings weiß ich nur, dass das Netz von 2 Transformatoren mit je einer Leistung von 630kva. Wie kann ich den Strom bestimmen wenn ich sonst keine Werte vom Trafo habe? Wie wird es in der Praxis gemacht?

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## edi (10 November 2007)

hallo,

wenn du wirklich *nichts weiter hast* , könntest du zunächst Netzinnenwiderstand bzw Schleifenwiderstand mit einem geeigneten Meßgerät messen.


----------



## Anwender (11 November 2007)

Hallo,

streng genommen ist das eine ziemlich komplizierte Sache, die Berechnung des Bemessungskurzschlußstromes.
Im VDE - Ordner sind da mehrere Seiten vorgesehen, das meiste mit "komplexer" Rechnung.

Ich würde versuchen die Werte vom Kunden oder vom Trafohersteller zu bekommen, es handelt sich bei diesem Wert um eine trafospezifische Größe.
Einfach so argumentieren: Du brauchst für Deine Auslegung den Bemessungskurzschlußstrom, sie sollen Dir den Wert bitte mitteilen.

Ist der Bemessungskurzschlußstrom < 10.000 A, erübrigt sich ein Nachweis der entsprechenden Auslegung (dabei dürfte es bei Dir ja nur um Sicherungselemte gehen?).

Viele Grüße


----------



## Toddy80 (12 November 2007)

Welche Werte brauche ich alle? Ich muss doch den kleinsten und größten Kurzschlußstrom bestimmen oder?

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## Anwender (12 November 2007)

Guten Morgen,

"brauchst" Du diesen Wert überhaupt. Warum willst Du das denn wissen?
Wie schon geschrieben es ist der "Bemessungskurzschlußstrom" und da natürlich der max Wert.


----------



## Toddy80 (12 November 2007)

Es ist so:

Auf unserem Firmengelände soll ein neuer Schaltschrank aufgestellt werden. Der ist ca. 300m von unserer Trafostation entfernt. Nun reicht es ja nicht aus einfach die Zuleitung nach der Strombelastbarkeit auszuwählen, sonderen ich muss doch auch wissen, ob der kleinst, mögliche Kurzschlußstrom fließen kann, damit die Sicherungen in der vorgegebenen Zeit auslösen, bzw. überhaupt auslösen.
Oder sehe ich da etwas falsch?

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## lefrog (24 November 2007)

Hallo!

Da mach dir mal keine Sorgen... Der Kurzschlusstrom des Transformators reicht alle mal aus um die Absicherung Deines Schaltschrankes, die ja bei voller Last beider Transformatoren bei 400V Aussenleiterspannung ca. 920A beträgt, auslösen zu lassen. 

Wenn Du nur einen kleinen Unterverteiler mir vielleicht 50A in 300m entfernung an die Trafostation anschliessen möchtest, dann setze in direkter Nähe des Transformators einen Leitungsschutzschalter, der die Leitung zu der UV absichert. Bei einem Kurzschluss in der UV soll ja nicht gleich der ganze Trafo abgeschaltet werden. 

Und wenn die UV die volle Leistung unsetzen soll, dann ist die Leitung von vorn herein durch die Strombelastbarkeit gut dimensioniert. Ansonsten spielt hierbei die Schleifenimpedanz, also der Widerstand der Leitung (=600m) bei einem Kurzschluss eine Rolle, den kannst Du einfach berechnen durch die Länge, den Querschnitt und den spezifischen Widerstand für Kupferleitung (0,01754 Ohm je Meter bei einem qmm Querschnitt). 

Ansonsten müsste ich in meiner Literatur noch ein wenig schmökern, ich habe dazu Unterlagen - meines Wissens ist die Kurzschlussstromberechnung sicherheitsrelevant - Du musst die Sicherungen ja nach dem maximal möglichem Kurzschlussstrom auslegen (6kA, 10kA...) damit diese diesen auch im Fehlerfall abschalten können. Ich denke das eher das Dein Problem sein wird... Dafür müsstest Du zum einen den Innenwiederstand des Trafos wissen, die Netzimpedanz sowie die Nennspannung.

Viele Grüße, Tobias



PS: Habe gerade noch volgendes gefunden:

http://www.schaltungsbuch.de/norm047.html

...eventuell hilft Dir das weiter...


----------

